# Looks like CMR



## Madsnooker (Mar 3, 2017)

has UM on the same track he had UGA on.

Great recruiting, which will lead to their fans screaming preseason #1, and then they will finish 3rd or 4th in the ACC each year.

I actually like CMR alot and hope he does well!!! Nothing against Kirby, and I truly hope he succeeds as well, but something tells me, in 5 years, pup fans well be saying, what have we done???? I think this year is huge for UGA and UM and will define the next 3 or 4 years.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> has UM on the same track he had UGA on.
> 
> Great recruiting, which will lead to their fans screaming preseason #1, and then they will finish 3rd or 4th in the ACC each year.
> 
> I actually like CMR alot and hope he does well!!! Nothing against Kirby, and I truly hope he succeeds as well, but something tells me, in 5 years, pup fans well be saying, what have we done???? I think this year is huge for UGA and UM and will define the next 3 or 4 years.



If it takes us 5 years to figure out Kirby is not the man, we deserve anything that happens to us.  And I mean the Tennessee Butch Jones curse!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> If it takes us 5 years to figure out Kirby is not the man, we deserve anything that happens to us.  And I mean the Tennessee Butch Jones curse!!!



That'll be enough of that kind of talk! No team in the country deserves what The Vols have become except the Vols!

UGA will be just fine and if Kirby doesn't work out, we'll have some of our best recruiting classes to help out the next guy.

Although, folks that are calling for his head after one season are overreacting like the liberals after Trump got elected.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Talk is cheap. The name of the game is wait and see.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 3, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> If it takes us 5 years to figure out Kirby is not the man, we deserve anything that happens to us.  And I mean the Tennessee Butch Jones curse!!!



I actually think it takes 3 to 4 years to really now what you have in a coach, unless he is already proven at the head coaching position at a major school. We see it all the time when a new coach comes in and recruits well or has a great first year or two (see Hoke @ UM). 3 years in and UM fans thought they were going to take over "The Game". Another Buckeye loss and a year later Hoke is gone even though he recruited extremely well which will be proven in the upcoming draft.

Anyway, the next 3 years will be fascinating for me in regards to 3 schools, and that is, UM, UGA, and Texas.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> has UM on the same track he had UGA on.
> 
> Great recruiting, which will lead to their fans screaming preseason #1, and then they will finish 3rd or 4th in the ACC each year.



And that's exactly what got him fired. I wish him the best but glad we moved on from Richt. UGA will be just fine.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Talk is cheap. The name of the game is wait and see.



See last sentence in post #5!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> See last sentence in post #5!!!



I expect moderate improvement next year and big improvement the year after that. Next year could be anywhere from 7-5 to 10-2. If he doesn't go 10-2 minimum year after next with his kids playing the game there's going to be trouble right here in River City. He's got the talent. Now he's got to coach 'em up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I expect moderate improvement next year and big improvement the year after that. Next year could be anywhere from 7-5 to 10-2. If he doesn't go 10-2 minimum year after next with his kids playing the game there's going to be trouble right here in River City. He's got the talent. Now he's got to coach 'em up.



My thoughts exactly. He'll be fine. We just need to keep getting those big kids he's landing to block on the line and Eason and Fromm will be fine.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> My thoughts exactly. He'll be fine. We just need to keep getting those big kids he's landing to block on the line and Eason and Fromm will be fine.



I hope so. The O line is our biggest weakness + no speed at the WR position. Chubb will be back to 100% next year and Michel has matured. If they can get some daylight they can do some damage and open up our passing game especially against zone defense teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I hope so. The O line is our biggest weakness + no speed at the WR position. Chubb will be back to 100% next year and Michel has matured. If they can get some daylight they can do some damage and open up our passing game especially against zone defense teams.



Getting Kirby's recruits will help a ton. Not sure how good that line will be this year but by the time this class gets into their sophomore class we'll be able to see an impact and have some depth on that line.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that's exactly what got him fired. I wish him the best but glad we moved on from Richt. UGA will be just fine.



Believe me, as an OSU fan, I understand the love hate with CMR. Look no further tha John Cooper. 10 years of outstanding recruiting and couldn't beat UM to save his life. Cost him probably 2 NC's. Anyone that couldnt win the NC with the team OSU had in 97, should have never been allowed to coach again unless at the peewee level. Oh wait, that's what happened to Coop!

Just in case anyone forgot how inept Coop was, here is just a sample of the players he had on just one of his teams.
Ahmed Plummer
Antion Winfield
Shawn Springs
Andy Katzenmoyer (Dude was a freak) to bad he got injured
Mike Vrabel
David Boston
Rickey Dudley
Damon Moore
Dee Miller
Eddie George
Terry Glenn
Oh Yea, Orlando Pace
This was not all the NFL players on that one team, just the ones that went on to good-great NFL careers!!!

Yes, Coop and CMR just might be related.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure how good that line will be this year



That's the $64,000 question. Smart may have to push some of his Frosh recruits into the game early. Eason needs to be taken advantage of now and this is Chubb's last year and maybe Michel's too. Talent like that can't be wasted.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 3, 2017)

My previous post got me reminiscing about the past and the Big Kat.

This was the first video that poped up. I cant imagine this kid just 7 months earlier playing in a high school game killing people. He was the first LB to ever win the Butkus as a True Freshman!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> My previous post got me reminiscing about the past and the Big Kat.
> 
> This was the first video that poped up. I cant imagine this kid just 7 months earlier playing in a high school game killing people. He was the first LB to ever win the Butkus as a True Freshman!!!!



Dude laid the smack down! Awesome hit and no head hunting needed!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dude laid the smack down! Awesome hit and no head hunting needed!



He is still one of my favorite players ever at OSU behind Spielman. Every game he was doing that. Against Jake the snake in the Rose bowl when Arizona St was undefeated and playing for its first ever NC, Katzenmoyer was absolutely dominant and is the reason we won the game. 

He got injured (neck) his first season in the NFL after starting off fantastic and has never been heard of again. Sad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> That's the $64,000 question. Smart may have to push some of his Frosh recruits into the game early. Eason needs to be taken advantage of now and this is Chubb's last year and maybe Michel's too. Talent like that can't be wasted.



Michel will be gone after this season.. The Dawgs will be just fine and I think we surprise some folks this year. 

Eason will have some pressure on him this year with Fromm breathing down his neck. Nothing like good competition to get the best out of someone.

Kirby said that was one of our biggest problem this year. There was NO competition at so many positions and you can only push a kid so much as a coach. Losing that position to someone else takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> He got injured (neck) his first season in the NFL after starting off fantastic and has never been heard of again. Sad.



Sounds like David Pollack but now we see him every Saturday on ESPN.

Sad to see studs go out like that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like David Pollack but now we see him every Saturday on ESPN.
> 
> Sad to see studs go out like that.



Its funny you said that, when I was typing about him getting hurt his first season in the NFL, I actually thought of Pollack. Pollack was not as big as Andy but he was a great one as well. I still remember that interception/funble recovery he made and ran in for the TD. Thats the one he took of the hand of the QB if I remember correctly!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I still remember that interception/funble recovery he made and ran in for the TD.



Actually he took it out of the USCe QB's hands in the end zone.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Talk is cheap. The name of the game is wait and see.



then win like Bama does.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Its funny you said that, when I was typing about him getting hurt his first season in the NFL, I actually thought of Pollack. Pollack was not as big as Andy but he was a great one as well. I still remember that interception/funble recovery he made and ran in for the TD. Thats the one he took of the hand of the QB if I remember correctly!!!





elfiii said:


> Actually he took it out of the USCe QB's hands in the end zone.




The wife and I were only dating during that game and we were at her Dad's 50th birthday, had the family in from all over the country and I sat at the bar, didn't give a crap about the birthday party and watched the game by myself while they partied in the back..

Oh, those moments you never forget!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> then win like Bama does.



Like I said - wait and see.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2017)

That young line gonna get thrown to the wolves early. I hope they get better as the season progresses. We will be able to make a better judgment of Kirby by the end of the year. He has a lot to learn too.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Actually he took it out of the USCe QB's hands in the end zone.



one of my most favorite memories


----------



## ddavis1120 (Mar 4, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> has UM on the same track he had UGA on.
> 
> Great recruiting, which will lead to their fans screaming preseason #1, and then they will finish 3rd or 4th in the ACC each year.



It is classic CMR.  Everybody talking about the great recruiting class and he has one O lineman. He'll out athlete lesser teams and get punched in the mouth by good teams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 5, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Michel will be gone after this season.. The Dawgs will be just fine and I think we surprise some folks this year.
> 
> Eason will have some pressure on him this year with Fromm breathing down his neck. Nothing like good competition to get the best out of someone.
> 
> Kirby said that was one of our biggest problem this year. There was NO competition at so many positions and you can only push a kid so much as a coach. Losing that position to someone else takes it to a whole new level.



dawgs win it all, hater


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> one of my most favorite memories



If only every Dawg played like him.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 8, 2017)

I am extremely pleased with my head coach. Who knows what will happen in the future but we are certainly pointed in the right direction. 

CMR has been given the keys to a sleeping Giant and we'll know soon enough if it was the "Georgia Way" and a meddling AD that held him back or if he truly can't win the big ones.




ddavis1120 said:


> It is classic CMR.  Everybody talking about the great recruiting class and he has one O lineman. He'll out athlete lesser teams and get punched in the mouth by good teams.



Maybe you missed the 4 he brought in last class and the fact that it's MARCH for looking ahead to the 2018 class.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Who knows what will happen in the future



Actually, most of us do... You'll be undefeated, looking for a shot at the ACC title and you'll lose to Samford..


----------



## weathermantrey (Mar 8, 2017)

It's going to be difficult for CMR to win at Miami. If he couldn't manage to win his division in the SEC, I'm not sure how he's going to be able to compete in a much tougher conference now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> It's going to be difficult for CMR to win at Miami. If he couldn't manage to win his division in the SEC, I'm not sure how he's going to be able to compete in a much tougher conference now.



He beat Clemson 3 out of the 4 times he played them while at UGA..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He beat Clemson 3 out of the 4 times he played them while at UGA..



And as a matter of fact... Georgia is 42-18 against Clemson.. 

Also has:
Largest victory	Georgia, 55–0 (1920)
Longest win streak	Georgia, 10 (1920–54)
Current win streak	Georgia, 1 (2014–present)


----------

